# Corsair Graphite owners clubhouse



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2011)

This is a little clubhouse for us who owns a Corsair 600T

link to product 600T

It comes in Black and White with black insides.

with and without a windows/sidemesh/full panel












Come on in!!​


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2011)

*(FIH) The Don | 600T Black (used to be)
DanishDevil | 600T White
random | 600T Black with window
sneekypeet | 600T White  
20mmrain | 600T White *​


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2011)

currently painting my 600T in bright yellow with black internals and details 

first i wanted something black and blue or red, but meh, those combos are everywhere, but not black and yellow lol 

first i painted the shell in white, then i thought it was ready for yellow paint, but i found out it covers like shite  so back to white base and enough of it, then yellow


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 7, 2011)

You know what would look hot? A DFI board in it. Add me to the list, 600T SE here 














































I've been on a techstation for a really long time (about 2.5 years) and this is my first case since. More of a pain than a workstation, but as far as cases go, by far the easiest case to get a really clean looking build with


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2011)

rig looks crazy DD !

color scheme matches perfectly 

wouldnt it be better with a 90 degree fitting on the cpu block? looks very tight  to me lol

added!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 7, 2011)

White tubing is perfect in that black and white case.  Very clean job.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 8, 2011)

Hands down best case I've ever owned, there are barely any cables visible! There is so much room in the case which makes airflow that much better ^_^. Here are a few older shots, I'll post my crossfire setup a bit later when I do my next cleaning lol.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 8, 2011)

you know Don, when I first saw this thread, my first thought was really? Now I am seeing the rigs, and I figured I better get "hers" in here before everyone comes up with something better, like yours and Devil's, no offense intended Random, clean rig, just think you miss so much character of the case with the black model

So anyways, enough bashing Don and liking what I have seen so far, so here is the open side of her rig...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 8, 2011)

random said:


> Hands down best case I've ever owned, there are barely any cables visible! There is so much room in the case which makes airflow that much better ^_^. Here are a few older shots, I'll post my crossfire setup a bit later when I do my next cleaning lol.
> 
> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/9777/img0055wx.jpg
> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/5441/img0203nh.jpg



yeah it gives you the same feeling as the 800D really, same quality feel 

nice setup btw 



sneekypeet said:


> you know Don, when I first saw this thread, my first thought was really? Now I am seeing the rigs, and I figured I better get "hers" in here before everyone comes up with something better, like yours and Devil's, no offense intended Random, clean rig, just think you miss so much character of the case with the black model
> 
> So anyways, enough bashing Don and liking what I have seen so far, so here is the open side of her rig...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110908/30.jpg








you ignorant case basher lol 

but yeah, like we talked about ealier the lines really stands out with the white one, its amazing how much a difference there is 


jk  but i love her's  even if you build it, or did you?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 8, 2011)

I think she can assemble one, but she has that fear factor of breaking things, so she leaves the assembly to me.

I still have plans to add the triple to the top, but I just don't seem to have the time or really the ambition to hack the 600 apart.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 8, 2011)

its pretty simple really, 

if you got a cutting tool, the system taken apart, im sure you can do the cut within 10 minuts and make holes for mounts, 
+ cut the flat plastic area under the top mesh


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is mine right at the moment still in the process of doing some mods will post again when those are completed....





Here are the outside pics....


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its pretty simple really,
> 
> if you got a cutting tool, the system taken apart, im sure you can do the cut within 10 minuts and make holes for mounts,
> + cut the flat plastic area under the top mesh



Agreed, but with removing the material (plastic) I remove the mounts for the mesh
I want it to still function so I can get in there with a vacuum or something if needed. Time will tell, likely it will get replaced before I even get to modding it


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 9, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I think she can assemble one, but she has that fear factor of breaking things, so she leaves the assembly to me.
> 
> I still have plans to add the triple to the top, but I just don't seem to have the time or really the ambition to hack the 600 apart.



When you do decide to finally do that post some pics.... My idea was to do the same.... But where my problem comes in.... is this chassis is so pretty I am just afraid to cut it a part. 

(Even though I am in the process of doing minor mods right now... I guess the major ones will have to come next eventually though)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 9, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Agreed, but with removing the material (plastic) I remove the mounts for the mesh
> I want it to still function so I can get in there with a vacuum or something if needed. Time will tell, likely it will get replaced before I even get to modding it



not sure if we're on the same page here, or 

this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is what i mean

remove where its mark with the red square. actually you dont even have to make mounting holes for the rads, since the first 8 screws will be more than sufficient to support it 

and you should get an infraction for getting cases all the time lol



20mmrain said:


> When you do decide to finally do that post some pics.... My idea was to do the same.... But where my problem comes in.... is this chassis is so pretty I am just afraid to cut it a part.
> 
> (Even though I am in the process of doing minor mods right now... I guess the major ones will have to come next eventually though)



it will still be pretty  the triple rad in the top is nothing you can see really, when the plastic is back and the mesh is on, you wont see anything, only know that you have better cooling


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> remove where its mark with the red square.



I get what you mean, but with the measurements I took I need to remove material on both ends to make the rad fit and breathe properly.

Looking at this image: (thanks DD)




you can see your red box wont open it enough to add a full 120mm worth of fan. In order to do so I think I may loose the post mount at the near end


----------

